# Chocolate crepes with peanut butter chocolate sauce.



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

For those with a sweet tooth. This recipe was originally from bodybuilding.com apart from the sauce with me being a bit of an inventor in the kitchen.

Ingredients:

*Crepes*

2-3 Egg whites

1-2scoops of chocolate protein (I used bulk powders choco cookies flavour whey)

A dash of milk (whole/semi skimmed)

cocoa powder can also be used for extra chocolate flavouring.

*Sauce*

1 tablespoon of organic peanut butter (I preferred crunchy as it had a bite to it).

Half a cup of milk.

Half a scoop of chocolate protein.

1 Tablespoon of honey.

To start off mix the egg whites with the protein and milk. Once mixed it should be a batter like consistency, add milk if need be if it seems a bit thick. Add to a hot non-stick pan, I used extra virgin olive oil. When adding used a ladle and spread it over the whole pan, crepes are meant to be quite thin. It will take roughly 20 seconds till it's bubbling slightly then flip.

For the sauce get a small pot at a low heat and add the peanut butter, milk, protein and honey. Whisk together till it's smooth and creamy.

This tastes amazing, although if you are having to watch your fat content use semi skimmed milk for the crepes and for the sauce you could blend blueberries and bananas with a little bit of honey and bring it to the boil then immediately let it simmer for 5mins whilst stirring.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Sound good mate I cant cook. Dont know how to put the oven on bud


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

The misses do the cooking for you Meeky ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Yes bud that just the way we work it between us. Been working ok for 33years now touch wood lol


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Unfortunately the father was a chef when I was younger so Im now the cook in my relationship, she can make toast thats about it!


----------

